# Seleccion, amplificacion, woofers o subs para cajas horn folded.



## SonyXploD (Dic 17, 2011)

djwash dijo:
			
		

> NO es necesario que sean JBL, te saldrian una fortuna, pero con parlantes chinos te ira bien, sino, compra parlantes originales, esos Peavey son truchisimos, pero no significa que no vallan bien, esos Pyle que tenes aca los venden identicos pero con otra marca, son economicos.



Una vez mas gracias djwash me has ayudado un mundo 
no me habia fijado de las borneras, la verdad si que se ven frajiles, hasta los pyle que tengo orita tienen unas mejores.

es el problema de venezuela para conseguir algo original necesitas dios y su ayuda

creo que mejor me ire a una de esas casas de electronica a ver que consigo, tomare fotos y todo eso para que me ayudes a seleccionar uno que si pueda soportar aun que sea unos 300rms

acerca de los pyle, son fabricados por la misma gente que los audio pipe.
los pyle estan realmente muy baratos los llevo usando 1 año, y estan conectados en bridge a una 2100t, suenan bastante bien con un detalle que cuando los corto a 40hz distorsiona o suena algo feo, imagino porque el cajon es que esta no tiene profundidad, al fin y al cabo esos 2 los diseñe no para tirar graves sino para voces y melodias y para eso dejame decirte va bastante bien.

los 2 tweets me dan el brillo (ajustandolo bien) y como los tengo en un amplificador de home audio los pongo a tirar un poco de medio.

supieras que mas bien siento que me estoy quedando corto es con los graves. 

por los amplificadores que tengo son
2 2100t pionner
1 nippon america 2 canales 50rmsx2 4ohm
y ecualizo todo desde la computadora. si quiero mezclar pues con el virtual DJ me las ingenio jeje lo que me falta es sacar una salida de microfonos del conector normal (No el para pc que utiliza plug) para ello pienso comprar una tarjeta de sonido buena.

lo que pasa es que los 2 subs los tengo mal amplificados si bien en sus manuales dice que van de 200-400rms les segun el calculo que hicimos en otro tema, apenas les estaria enviando 225rms a los 2.  seguro por eso me estoy quedando corto AFUERA. 

eso sin contar que los tengo que poner en paralelo en modo bridge aun cuando en amplificador es estable a 4ohm en bridge, pero para no fundirlo le bajo la ganancia y va bien. eso si no puedo darle ningun tipo de refuerzo como lo podria hacer con 1no solo.

el 24 de diciembre tendre que animar aqui en mi casa y un amigo me prestara otra 2100t
lo que pienso hacer para ese dia seria.

2 x 2100t para 2 Subs cada una con sus 3 fuentes atx configurando bien las ganancias para no exprimir al maximo las fuentes
1 2100t para los 2 woofers
1 amplificador 50rmsx2 4ohm para los 2 tweeters

estos son los woofers



Que tal lo vez? poco de profundidad seguro es lo primero que se te ocurre.

aun asi me quedare corto de graves porque aun que los puedas escuchar a la gente les gusta sentirlo tambien.

pues como dije arriba, este lunes caminare por el centro a ver si consigo uno de 18" decente que no solo soporte amplificacion sino tambien la caja donde va a estar.

Dime que tal ves esos zebra?
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-35587525-bajo-zebra-18-1500w-doble-bobina-nuevo-_JM_


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 18, 2011)

Compra Bohem. El PB 350 es 15" de 300 W RMS o el KN 600 es 15" de 600 W RMS. 

Yo tengo los Bohem PA 300 (15" 250 W RMS), pero es para full range, no es para bajos específicamente, y es mas sensible (por lo tanto tiene mayor presión) que cualquier _chinito_ de esos. _De pana_, no botes tu dinero con esos Zebra.

Haz un recorrido por tu ciudad a ver si encuentras modelos de Bohem. Acá en el centro de Valencia se consiguen varios modelos, desde 10" hasta 18".


----------



## SonyXploD (Dic 18, 2011)

yo estoy en punto fijo, yoangel si por casualidad llegas a ir a una de esas tiendas y ves uno de 18"podrias anotar el precio? yo mañana lunes estare caminando en el centro para buscar en las 4 tiendas de electronica que hay aqui (increible pero cierto) si consigo algunos.

Que opinas de los Blast y BK? pero sin duda buscare bohem acepto tu recomendacion.
de tal manera que dejaria los 2 pyle para voces y vocales, los 2 turbo y el b-52 para graves y a futuro unas 4 line array para subgraves.
gracias por compartir su informacion eternamente agradecido


----------



## djwash (Dic 18, 2011)

Tienes manera de conseguir cajas inyectadas (de plastico)?

Van muy bien para medio/agudos, tienen para poner driver, son livianas, facilitan el montaje...


----------



## SonyXploD (Ene 25, 2012)

no se si me leere ignorante .. pero no me gustan mucho esas cajas de plastico por lo general las suelo ver en minitecas con mucha distorsion y que a leguas se ve q estan sufriendo para medio sonar..

me gustaria tener un sistema que pueda enzamblar a lo largo del tiempo como muchos usuarios en este foro.. pero salirme de lo comun .. y la verdad lo mas facil y "barato" xq ni tan barato es .. seria contruir los cajones con mdf 15 18 21 etc segun sea el caso..  mi ciudad es una peninsula donde llegan muchos turistas y las tiendas aqui se enfocan en vender vender vender importar importar importar y nada de crear o vender las herramientas para la creatividad de muchos .. xq eso comentaba en post anteriores que mi localidad es muy limitante xq no se consiguen las cosas .. tenemos el caso donde no puede conseguir diodos normales y tuve que utilizar puentes rectificadores (y el vendedor me dijo que no entendia para que los queria ni siquiera sabia que clase de diodos eran) 

djwash sabes algo respecto al winisd? tengo unas dudas con el cajon de los emi 12 deltalite

en el winisd me dice . nº of vents 2 . box shape ROUDN.. es decir que en total el cajon debe llevar 4 ventilaciones? o 1 na vent para cada woofer?.. debo abrir 2 ventilaciones pero no me dice el tamaño de las mismas y tengo entendido que las cajas se tunean de acuerdo al tamaño de la ventilacion o puerto, 

vent diameter: (me da a escojer entre 4,70 y el maximo 14centimetros de diametro)
Vent lengt: dice 0cm
end correction: 0,732 (predeterminado) pero me da mas valores a escojer (two free ends, two flanged ends, y two flanged ends)
cross area:369,2cm^2
1st port resonance: -5107,78hz


----------



## djwash (Ene 26, 2012)

Hasta el mejor sistema en las manos equivocadas suena mal.

Muchas cajas potenciadas chinas de esas de plastico tienen amplificadores de 50W dentro, en general de pesima calidad, si un minimo de margen, ESAS son las que vos escuchas mal, o mejor dicho escuchas bien pero suenan muy mal, distorsionan feo, hay cajas inyectadas  RCF de 15" potenciadas que suenan una barbaridad, y NO distorsionan, que sean de plastico no tienen nada de malo.

Una caja de plastico con altavoces, amplificador y divisor decentes no tiene por que sonar mal, si bien no se aprovecha al maximo en todos los casos por el tema del T/S, los resultados suelen ser aceptables.

Si las haces de madera, te va a salir mas barato, pero es mas incomodo que las de plastico, depende del uso que le des...

Lo del WinISD no se usar el programa aun...


----------



## SonyXploD (Ene 27, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Hasta el mejor sistema en las manos equivocadas suena mal.
> 
> Muchas cajas potenciadas chinas de esas de plastico tienen amplificadores de 50W dentro, en general de pesima calidad, si un minimo de margen, ESAS son las que vos escuchas mal, o mejor dicho escuchas bien pero suenan muy mal, distorsionan feo, hay cajas inyectadas  RCF de 15" potenciadas que suenan una barbaridad, y NO distorsionan, que sean de plastico no tienen nada de malo.
> 
> ...


 
hablando de divisor.. ayer me compre como me recomendaste 2 drivers.. eleji 2 sound barrier de 60rms 8ohm los sb-120D .. lo primero que no te fue que se escucha un rango completo de frecuencias una diferencia notoria en los agudos de verdad que si, con todo el volumen estaba teniendo problema con que el tweeter perforaba los oidos ahora con el driver al parecer como que da un mejor cuerpo y equilibrio a los agudos sin contar que las voces suenan mas armonicas y claras ni hablar de las melodias.

sabes porque se genera ruido en las lineas? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/ruido-sistema-nuevo-ecualizador-69422/#post608870


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ene 28, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Muchas cajas potenciadas chinas de esas de plastico tienen amplificadores de 50W dentro, en general de pesima calidad, si un minimo de margen, ESAS son las que vos escuchas mal, o mejor dicho escuchas bien pero suenan muy mal, distorsionan feo, hay cajas inyectadas  RCF de 15" potenciadas que suenan una barbaridad, y NO distorsionan, que sean de plastico no tienen nada de malo.


Claro, estás hablando de las verdaderas cajas profesionales hechas de Polipropileno de alta resistencia, no cualquier "cajita de plástico mediocre" que venden por tres pesos. 

Sony, no consigo ninguna especificación sobre ese Driver que haces referencia.


----------



## SonyXploD (Ene 28, 2012)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Claro, estás hablando de las verdaderas cajas profesionales hechas de Polipropileno de alta resistencia, no cualquier "cajita de plástico mediocre" que venden por tres pesos.
> 
> Sony, no consigo ninguna especificación sobre ese Driver que haces referencia.



gracias yoangel .. en mercadolibre (vzla) hay uno publicado que es de 70rms si mal no recuerdo.. son made in china deben ser copia  o talves solo sound barrier paso sus patentes a los chinos tambien asi como muchas empresas han venido haciendo.


----------

